# 1972 Hughes 25'



## maximus53 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello,
I am in the market for a good first boat around 25' for mostly day sailing in lake michigan. I came across a 1972 Hughes 25' and cannot find much information on them. Are these reputable boats? It looks like they company was bought by US Steel and the original owners of the company left a year or two before this boat was made. Any thoughts on these? Any thing I should watch out for? I just got through blowing money on a survey on another boat that has an OMC saildrive just to find out that should be avoided like the plague....would have been nice to know BEFORE the survey. Ok...enough rambling. Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Max


----------



## wolfshead13 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Hughes 25*

It may be a bit late but I just came accross your post. I own a Hughes 25 hull 128 and she has proven to be stable and great singlehanding. Only major problem has been rebedding all the hatches and coamings this summer.


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

hi, i own hull 149 year not quite settled,maybe 1968 great little boat,strong hull ,you will probably need to change sea cocks to ball type,other than that ive liveaboard on west coast,it survived a small gale 4' waves 20 knot winds lots of fun ......joni


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

*hughes 25*



wolfshead13 said:


> It may be a bit late but I just came accross your post. I own a Hughes 25 hull 128 and she has proven to be stable and great singlehanding. Only major problem has been rebedding all the hatches and coamings this summer.


one member has hull 148,mine is 149 no hatch problems just had to change sea cocks fr recertification to ball type.......joni


----------



## wolfshead13 (Nov 4, 2008)

snb25 said:


> one member has hull 148,mine is 149 no hatch problems just had to change sea cocks fr recertification to ball type.......joni


My PO had done that lucky for me. Do you have an an owners group out there? 
Now I know mine is pre '68 - info is hard to come by


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hughes 25 info:*

Done a little research on these boats. (none of this is certain) The Hughes 25 is an update of the Hughes 24 which, in turn, is very similar to the Nutmeg 24, designed by William Shaw (of Pearson fame) The modifications to the 24 included a different deck and coach roof, a fixed keel and spade rudder. (the 24 had a centerboard). Yet, if you look at the hull drawing, it's easy to see the resemblance. In all brochures I've seen, the design credit is given to Howard Hughes. 
The 25 proved to be far more popular than the earlier versions. 
US Steel, at one point, purchased the assets of Hughes Boatworks. They changed the name of many models to Northstar. (though not to this model apparently??). Later, Hughes bought it all back. 
I'd rather not post a link to my own site because I don't want sailnet, or anyone else to get mad a me. I've been in contact with owners of all 3 versions. So if anyone has any questions they can contact me using a pm.
Regards,
Randy Browning


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

*hughes 25*

thanxs 4 the info but like u ,,,,im still searching....fair winds and good scotch snb 25


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

*club ??????????????*

im not knowing ......but what we have going on this "great" site seems to work well dont ya know luvs joni............


----------



## herbhenry2222 (May 25, 2015)

Hello Max,

I have a '69 Hughes 25 and highly recommend it. It's fast and solid, no problems. Hardware and hull are thick and built to last. Handles beautifully. Herb, Fort Walton Beach, FL


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet herb, but this thread is 7 years old and hasn't been posted to in almost 5 years.


----------

